# MAJORG.O.A.T ~ the girls hope for buck



## MAJORG.O.A.T (Feb 8, 2013)

have 3 doe used to have 10 nubian does a lot got wmd white mustle decice rip lazzy but i want to know what you think here they are 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqzriqsXs14 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UJqNskB21E&feature=endscreen&NR=1 3.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-jYf9RysRk thats the dog+goats please no bad comments on 2. she is a crazy goat






_edited to add member name to title of journal_


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

If you got white muscle disease are you now giving them Selenium to correct it?


----------

